# Electric Blue Acara



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

Suitable tankmates? I have a male and female in a 55 gallon and put in 10 neon tetras for color and movement. Quickly found out the neons are very good appetizers for the EBAs since I now only have 5 (within a 5 day period). The tank has large driftwood and right now some plants but my plan is to add many more plants. I'd like a lively tank but would also like to see the EBAs breed and take care of their young. Thoughts, suggestions, experiences are welcomed. Thank you in advance.


----------



## thornsja19 (Feb 4, 2017)

Are you wanting other cichlids as tankmates or dither fish? If other cichlids I would consider other small peaceful species such as Keyholes or Rainbow cichlids. If you just want dither fish I'm having no problems with my Tiger Barbs (have a mixed school of the Standard, Green, and Albino varieties). I also hear that larger tetras like congos and giant danios work very well as well. Basically anything big enough to not be eaten, fast enough to not get beaten up, and/or hardy enough to not die of stress. Lots of different tetra/barb species work. Actually kinda surprised you had your neons snacked on.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

Rainbowfish would probably work too as they are fast and stay near the top.


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

Mambee, I was actually thinking of about 6 dwarf rainbows, 6 congo tetras and a few pearl gouramis. Yea or nay?


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

Congos and dwarfs should be fine. I don't have any experience with pearl gouramis.


----------

